# New Manual Uploaded For Atlas 9" (sears Metalcraft)



## wa5cab (Jul 19, 2015)

Some time ago (and I wish that I could recall who sent it to me, but I think that it was direct), I acquired a 1933 Sears owners manual on their version of the 936, 942, 948 and 956.  AFAIK, the only difference between the Sears versions and the Atlas versions were the legs for the beds.  This manual was apparently the source of the two JPG's of parts photographs that were posted on this forum a few weeks ago..  I unlocked the PDF, converted it to TIF and cleaned up the pages. 

I had also already noticed that on one of the JPG versions of the parts photos, one row of parts were flipped left to right relative to the rest.  The bed was photographed with the headstock at the left as the operator normally sees it.  The carriage, lead screw and all of the change gear parts were oriented to match.  But the spindle and components were photographed with the spindle threads to the left and the spindle gear to the right.  And the compound drive pulleys were arranged as you would see them standing behind the lathe.

So while I had the file converted to TIF, I did a horizontal flip on the drawing, copied the now no longer backwards components, and pasted them into a temporary photo.  This of course resulted in all of the part numbers being mirror images so I copied those from the original photo one at a time and pasted them into the corrected photo, replace the original with the corrected copy, and then converted the TIF back to PDF.  I just uploaded it into the Craftsman/Atlas Lathe Manuals folder in Downloads.  File name begins with Metalcraft.


----------



## macernst (Jul 19, 2015)

robert,
thank you for doing this. now the parts drawing are easy to understand.
ernst


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 19, 2015)

You're quite welcome.


----------



## Jman (Oct 26, 2016)

Robert thank you again for this help especially identifying my lathe, seeing how far off I was it is no wonder I couldn't find any info on it, and also for posting the info on the downloads forum and the step by step directions to locate the files, I don't know if I would have ever figured out how find that info by myself. The picture sure does look like the lathe that I have, I will try and get out in the shop tomorrow after I get back from town and check the swing the way you described to do, match up the gear-case parts and also seeing what else I can learn from the book and manual to continue moving forward. Just saying how grateful I am personally, that your generous sharing of the knowledge you have acquired from all your own hard work and research is a gross understatement. I hope the same help can come to benefit you someday on one of your projects.


----------

